# Best Swimmer



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I took my girl Rusti to a local dog pool party and she won "Best Swimmer" and got this huge trophy.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats Rusti!! She is a cutie


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations, that's one heck of a trophy . She looks very proud of herself


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

That's very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Great job Rusti! I love her face, what a cutie!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats Rusti on a job well done. You look very pretty and proud with that trophy.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Rusti says she is going to train for the next Olympics


----------

